# Taper Attachment for PM1236



## darkzero (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone have one? Could you share some pics of it? How well does it work? 

I've always wanted one but never thought they would be available for 1236s as I never seen one offered. I noticed when it popped up for the PM1236. It was a while back when I asked Matt about it but IIRC he stated he was not a big fan of it or something like that. 

Was hoping someone could provide some feedback on it, maybe it can be improved with some work if what i recall Matt saying aboutit is true.


----------



## richl (Nov 14, 2013)

Grizzly offers one for the 4003 series of lathes. That should bolt to your machine.

Hth

Rich


----------



## Stonebriar (Nov 14, 2013)

I have one on the way.  I will post a pic when it is here.

Rick


----------



## darkzero (Nov 14, 2013)

Stonebriar said:


> I have one on the way.  I will post a pic when it is here.
> 
> Rick



Thanks Rick.


----------



## Maglin (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh I'm looking forward to seeing how well it works for you.  I've been thinking of making one for mine for a while but just don't really want to go through all that hassle.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jan 29, 2014)

Rick,

Did you ever get your taper attachment?  I am curious about how you like it, and would be interested in seeing some pics if you would not mind posting them.

Morgan


----------



## Ray C (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm going to visit Matt & Nicole tomorrow and I'll take some pictures of the new model they carry now.  They're carrying new machines and making some upgrades in the product lines.  Things are in a state of flux, hopefully for the better, with the website and the service that maintains it -as well as other changes too.

I was supposed to go up and visit this morning but, we got another 6" of snow last night along with an unexpected continuation of the cold snap so, I'm delayed one day in making the visit...


Will have updates late Friday or Saturday...


Ray


----------



## ricsmall (Jan 29, 2014)

Ray

looking forward to hearing of any changes to the 1236 Matt carries. I figured I would wait until probably March to call him about availability and such because I can't order until may. Have a safe trip. 

Richard


----------



## Stonebriar (Jan 29, 2014)

No I don't have it yet.  I ordered a 1236 lathe and 935 mill at end of august and I am still waiting for shipment. Word is that everything is ready to go.   Matt said two weeks ago he asked for a truck.  Any day maybe!

If I get it before anyone post a pic I'll certainly post one.

Rick


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice..
Rick, I hope you will receive it soon, that's a long wait!

I am looking forward to seeing yall's pics.

Ray, drive safely!  6 _more _inches..I cant imagine.  We got about 2.5 inches here in South Carolina...that always makes us panic.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Morgan


----------



## Ray C (Jan 29, 2014)

The snow is under control here (knock on wood).  Tomorrow finally, it's supposed to get above freezing.  We've had single-digit temps for about 2 weeks, which is a little unusual for this area.  I've been reluctant to go anywhere as the house furnace is being really put to the test.

... Matt & Nicole have had a hard time lately.  Some of their factory orders got delayed for reasons beyond their control then, when things cleared up, orders from both China and Taiwan arrived at the same time.   Also, Pittsburgh is buried in cold and snow this winter, making logistics difficult.  They currently are swamped with very little room to setup the machines.  I believe they've brought in another helper and I'll go there for a couple days -and hopefully won't get in the way.

Ray





Morgan RedHawk said:


> Nice..
> Rick, I hope you will receive it soon, that's a long wait!
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing yall's pics.
> ...


----------



## darkzero (Jan 29, 2014)

Ray,

If/when you do go, aside from the taper attachment, I'd love to hear about the feed rod clutch that now comes on the 1236. Not that I want it, just curious about it, like if it's adjustable.....pics would be great if you are able to.

Oh & please let Matt know Will from Cali says hi, or the ice pick guy, he'll know what I'm talking about.

Stay safe on your drive, sounds kind of severe!


----------



## woodrowm (Feb 6, 2014)

Good morning - I ordered the taper attachment with my PM-1236 back in Dec. 2012. I received the lathe, but still to this date no taper attachment. There have been several e-mails and phone calls about the delay and I fully understand. The last e-mail I received from Matt was back in Nov. and he said they where in and work just fine all he needed to do was to wright up the instructions for them and then he would ship them out. Since then no one has returned my phone calls or e-mails. Does anyone have any idea of what is going on.

Thanks,
Woodrow


----------



## Ray C (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm investigating the issue of the taper attachments.  I know that Matt was not happy with a couple batches from the previous supplier and he sent them all back.  I know he found a new supplier and I too put one on order but, have subsequently forgotten all about it given the current turmoil of modern day life.  I just visited Matt and completely forgot to ask about these units...


Stand by...

Ray


----------



## Ray C (Feb 10, 2014)

And here is an update on the issue of Taper Attachments...

The company that made the original units (not the same company that makes the lathes) no longer makes them.  Matt found another supplier and didn't like the quality.  He found yet another supplier but, they were designed to fit on the 1440HD and a couple other 14" lathes.  Supposedly they can be retrofitted to other lathes and Matt spent 2 days getting it to work on a PM 1236.  Keep in mind, he is setup for doing all these kinds of modifications and struggled like crazy.

As it stands now, anyone who has a taper attachment on-order will be given a full refund and those people will be given a discount when he finds a taper attachment that is a suitable replacement.

If anyone orders a new lathe from the factory, you can still order it with a taper attachment because, the factory is better suited to install the unit.

You can buy the taper attachment for certain models of 14" lathe as, the retrofit is not too hard for a home customer to do.

And this is all that can be said.  If you had one on order, please call PM and he'll refund your money promptly.

Ray





Ray C said:


> I'm investigating the issue of the taper attachments.  I know that Matt was not happy with a couple batches from the previous supplier and he sent them all back.  I know he found a new supplier and I too put one on order but, have subsequently forgotten all about it given the current turmoil of modern day life.  I just visited Matt and completely forgot to ask about these units...
> 
> 
> Stand by...
> ...


----------



## borris (Feb 10, 2014)

Ray:  I have a taper attachment on order for the PM1340 GT made in Taiwan.  I assume this one will still be available. 105 Bauer Road in Mt. Pleasant.*Although I have the PM1340 GT, I wonder if this will fit the 1236?  Steve

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray C (Feb 11, 2014)

Correct...  The Taiwanese lathes are not impacted by this issue.  Only the Chinese lathes.

Ray


----------



## woodrowm (Feb 11, 2014)

Good morning - Hey Ray, thanks for the info. I'll be calling Matt this afternoon, Hell I've been wanting a new vise and some holders anyway.

Thanks,
Woodrow


----------



## Ray C (Feb 11, 2014)

woodrowm said:


> Good morning - Hey Ray, thanks for the info. I'll be calling Matt this afternoon, Hell I've been wanting a new vise and some holders anyway.
> 
> Thanks,
> Woodrow



I'm sure he appreciates your patience and understanding.  He really did not like either of the substitute units and was not to pass them along to the customers.  The search continues.   -And I happen to know he's looking for some new and interesting products to offer soon.  He has a very good reputation with the Chinese and Taiwanese suppliers but, it takes time to work all the details.


Ray


----------



## darkzero (Feb 11, 2014)

Ray, do you know if those questionable units are the same ones Grizzly is offering? Grizzly does offer one for their 12x36 line. The manual for it doesn't look bad but can't really tell from just pics.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 11, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Ray, do you know if those questionable units are the same ones Grizzly is offering? Grizzly does offer one for their 12x36 line. The manual for it doesn't look bad but can't really tell from just pics.



I truly don't know.  I never saw the ones that Matt rejected and don't know what the ones Grizzly sells look like.


Ray


----------



## darkzero (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks Ray, hope Matt does end up finding a reputable manufacturer.


----------

